# *** Gonzo Tuning - What's new, what's old, and what's up ***



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Well as most of you may have noticed, Gonzo Tuning is back on here. We have a new couple things coming up soon, including a brand new website, a new dealer network, a new hardware line, and new branding. We also have just migrated our webserver to a new datacenter last month which should have improved web loading times and fix all the email related issues.



Just wanted to say thank you to all of our supporters, customers, and friends. Wouldn't be here without you :beer:










As always, we have an extensive software line up for the 1.8T from anything like a stock turbo to 6766-sized turbos and lots of custom code goodies. If you have any inquiries about our products, shoot us an email to sales @ gonzotuning.com or send me or Jeff a PM.

Thanks again :thumbup:​


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

Great company with excellent Big turbo files!! Keep the success going!!


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

:thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm glad to see this! i have a spare ECU that i need a custom file for once i get the small things worked out.. TB, Mani upgrade, Fueling... 

In due time i will be reaching out for sure.. and i hope you offer a killer deal cause I'm currently running the UNi 630cc file


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Custom tuned Maestro files?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Three3Se7en said:


> Custom tuned Maestro files?


Yessir:beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Jerm23MK4 said:


> I'm glad to see this! i have a spare ECU that i need a custom file for once i get the small things worked out.. TB, Mani upgrade, Fueling...
> 
> In due time i will be reaching out for sure.. and i hope you offer a killer deal cause I'm currently running the UNi 630cc file


 Hit us up!


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Best tuner around:thumbup: Don't sleep


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

keep up the great work :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## mn20th (May 9, 2010)

Email jake Carlson back so we can have a gonzo dealer in mn


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

mn20th said:


> Email jake Carlson back so we can have a gonzo dealer in mn


 I did a few days back. Waiting to hear from him.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

mn20th said:


> Email jake Carlson back so we can have a gonzo dealer in mn


 
I like the sounds of this :laugh: No idea who Jake Carlson is but I like the MN thing:thumbup:


----------



## mn20th (May 9, 2010)

One-Eight GTI said:


> I like the sounds of this :laugh: No idea who Jake Carlson is but I like the MN thing:thumbup:


He's the other guy who was with me talking to you at div. Youve talked to him about eurodyne stuff aswell.


----------



## rippinvdub (Jan 30, 2009)

I emailed you back that same day. I sent you a pm tho.


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Going to have to bother you with my new intake manifold, I find a set of cams, and USP Downpipe comes in for my R32.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I was wondering about gonzo and mn.
I dont own a shop though so prob cant do that sort of thing


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

I love seeing you guys become more and more successful, true underdog story :beer:

Let me know if you're looking for a mobile dealer out on Long Island


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

Any plan to move to the Arizona market? going to need a tune soon for my bt 18t setup


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

ArcticFox said:


> Going to have to bother you with my new intake manifold, I find a set of cams, and USP Downpipe comes in for my R32.


 Hit me up, man :thumbup:


4ceFed4 said:


> I love seeing you guys become more and more successful, true underdog story :beer:
> 
> Let me know if you're looking for a mobile dealer out on Long Island


 Thanks, man.

You know how to get in touch with me 


kombi said:


> Any plan to move to the Arizona market? going to need a tune soon for my bt 18t setup


 We are always looking to expand our dealer network but if there isn't a dealer near you, you can always mail in your ECU.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

Answer my pm please :beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


>



What software is this and why is the axis on KFMIOP defined screwy?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

It's under development. The axis  offsets are correct, they just need the correct factors coded in.

Barely v0.10 right now.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Can't wait for the new stuff. 

Gonzo Tuned 4 cars strong, and the 5th and 6th being built now.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Can't wait for the new stuff.
> 
> Gonzo Tuned 4 cars strong, and the 5th and 6th being built now.:thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## The05jettagli (Aug 21, 2013)

*fl*

got any dealers in tampa??? or anywhere in fl?


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

Wait you guys tune tdi vehicles? You have a file for a 2011 jetta tdi manual trans?

Love the big turbo file on the GTI and would like to get a tune for the daily driver Jetta!!


Gonzo--please respond to my texts about the file updates the (904) area code number 

Thanks,

Erik


----------



## ballergti (Nov 17, 2010)

How do I use program switch? Think I'm in stock mode... Also how do I customize my launch control? Asked for 2 step but when I wot at a stop it just revs to 7200 rpm?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hit me up, man :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks, man.
> 
> ...


IS this tuning suite in developement?????  If so I'm sold


----------



## ballergti (Nov 17, 2010)

How do I use program switch? Think I'm in stock mode... Also how do I customize my launch control? Asked for 2 step but when I wot at a stop it just revs to 7200 rpm?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

The05jettagli said:


> got any dealers in tampa??? or anywhere in fl?


 Nope. Sorry 


vdubguy97 said:


> Wait you guys tune tdi vehicles? You have a file for a 2011 jetta tdi manual trans?
> 
> Love the big turbo file on the GTI and would like to get a tune for the daily driver Jetta!!
> 
> ...


Text me again. I didn't get your message.



Budsdubbin said:


> IS this tuning suite in developement?????  If so I'm sold


 Yes


ballergti said:


> How do I use program switch? Think I'm in stock mode... Also how do I customize my launch control? Asked for 2 step but when I wot at a stop it just revs to 7200 rpm?


 [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

[/QUOTE]

my gonzo 1000cc billet 3071r/3651/meth/SEM80mm/builtaebhead/MKI needs this suite!! meeooowwww!!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Dealers will get access


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

can you use .a2l files with the suite?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

No.

While I could add support, you'd be better off with WinOLS for that.


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

Can you guys remote tune the 2011 jetta tdi yet?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't think anyone can yet. Its TriCore bootmode which requires a bench flash.


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Its TriCore bootmode.....


I don't know what that means :laugh: but I was hoping since you guys are leading the way, you might be the first to have that ability. 

Keep up the good work!!! I love my 1.8t 1000cc big turbo file, it's like a whole new car:beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

You have to ground 3 ecu pins to be able to write to it. Might APR hasn't figured it out yet either.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

vdubguy97 said:


> I don't know what that means :laugh: but I was hoping since you guys are leading the way, you might be the first to have that ability.
> 
> Keep up the good work!!! I love my 1.8t 1000cc big turbo file, it's like a whole new car:beer:


:thumbup::beer:



18T_BT said:


> You have to ground 3 ecu pins to be able to write to it. Might APR hasn't figured it out yet either.


Unless the RSA keys leak, we will be all be waiting for a while...


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::beer:
> 
> 
> Unless the RSA keys leak, we will be all be waiting for a while...


on a sidenote, just how do one go about mailing in the ecu data and write to the ecu with your software?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Just order online! 

https://www.gonzotuning.com/order/cart.php

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup:


I know what that is


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i will have the tuning suite. oh yes.

getting closer and closer:heart::thumbup::beer:


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i will have the tuning suite. oh yes.
> 
> getting closer and closer:heart::thumbup::beer:



Awesome:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: As cool as it looks its way over my head I will leave that stuff to the pros...aka Gonzo :beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

More info coming soon.

Start your engines ladies and gents :thumbup:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


>


looks very similar to this software.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0pAWEXcseg

pretty cool..

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

So... Its been interesting these past couple months here on the forums.

Starting on January all our FrankenTurbo tunes will be bundled with our own wastegate actuators which will allow for butter smooth stock-like boost control and part throttle.

Hopefully we can have a productive 2014 with less drama and more interesting developments for this platform :beer:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> ...Hopefully we can have a productive 2014 with less drama and more interesting developments for this platform :beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

It is very annoying and counter productive.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> So... Its been interesting these past couple months here on the forums.
> 
> Starting on January all our FrankenTurbo tunes will be bundled with our own wastegate actuators which will allow for butter smooth stock-like boost control and part throttle.
> 
> Hopefully we can have a productive 2014 with less drama and more interesting developments for this platform :beer:



Pretty interesting solution, and a good idea to fixing a potential loss of market share.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Honestly it was this or stop support altogether.

It gets annoying having to deal with the same thing over and over again when the "manufacturer" could've just avoided the whole thing and addressed my request when I asked nicely.

Then again, maybe I was expecting too much.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

it's going to be a great year man, don't sweat it. head down charge on.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

My cousin just went through a wastegate imbalance on his S4.

I did get to go for a ride though on Christmas, and the car just hauls ass.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Best solution possible:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

New features for 2014:

1. 4 bar MAP sensor support
2. Speed Density-like fueling, based on boost pressure:


----------



## Beachbuggy (Jul 6, 2013)

Excuse me for asking and a genuine question. But what's the benefit of boost based fuelling? It's not a true reflection on how much air is going into the engine ie.. 1.2 bar on a good flowing engine can be as much air/grams as a bad flowing 1.5 bar. Therefore as fuelling is AFR how does this help?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Be able to run various boost pressures without having to re tune when you are mafless, assuming you normally run over the map limit of 22 psi

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachbuggy (Jul 6, 2013)

Ahh maf less.. I see .. Yes that's a good option.. Nice


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Beachbuggy said:


> Ahh maf less.. I see .. Yes that's a good option.. Nice


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Can't wait.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

This is a pretty damn good update!:thumbup::wave:


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

Can't wait! What's eta for release?


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Dave926 said:


> Be able to run various boost pressures without having to re tune when you are mafless, assuming you normally run over the map limit of 22 psi
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk



Curious as to the explanation behind this.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Not sure what there isn't to get... Uses a speed density way of fueling. Fuel corrections are based on actual boost pressure, not just engine load. End result is spot on fueling regardless of boost for mafless setups. Gonzo is now the go to guy for solid mafless tunes on me7.:thumbup:


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Budsdubbin said:


> Not sure what there isn't to get... Uses a speed density way of fueling. Fuel corrections are based on actual boost pressure, not just engine load. End result is spot on fueling regardless of boost for mafless setups. Gonzo is now the go to guy for solid mafless tunes on me7.:thumbup:


I just received my ECU back from Gonzo for a 1000cc mafless tune, however, I'm not really following the "retuning" wording he used especially considering I plan on running close to 30psi. I understand speed density and all that hooblah.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

vdubguy97 said:


> Can't wait! What's eta for release?


No ETA's 


Budsdubbin said:


> Not sure what there isn't to get... Uses a speed density way of fueling. Fuel corrections are based on actual boost pressure, not just engine load. End result is spot on fueling regardless of boost for mafless setups. Gonzo is now the go to guy for solid mafless tunes on me7.:thumbup:


Technically speaking, just adding support for 3 and 4bar should allow for more exact fueling than what is currently possible. Internal pressure variables won't max out, which means other variables won't be maxed out as well.

Now adding this new map will allow me to adjust fueling with even more precision in extreme setups (think 6766 drag race setup where you could be running 50+ psi).

That way, you can run, say 15-20psi on the street, and then turn it up at the track without having to switch maps or retune.


thormx353 said:


> I just received my ECU back from Gonzo for a 1000cc mafless tune, however, I'm not really following the "retuning" wording he used especially considering I plan on running close to 30psi. I understand speed density and all that hooblah.


I wouldn't worry about it too much as it stands right now.

First these changes need to be completely implemented, then tested, then new calibrations have to be made around these new changes/additions, then the new calibrations have to be tested, then finally rolled out.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

thormx353 said:


> Curious as to the explanation behind this.


Fueling is typically based on rpm vs load. Load stops at 191, boost stops at 22.

If your tuned for 30psi, but decide to run 25 the ecu sees no difference, and the end result is running rich

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachbuggy (Jul 6, 2013)

Dave926 said:


> Fueling is typically based on rpm vs load. Load stops at 191, boost stops at 22.
> 
> If your tuned for 30psi, but decide to run 25 the ecu sees no difference, and the end result is running rich
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk




Load doesn't stop at 191 , it goes a lot higher it's only VCDS that only goes to 191 

If you are WOT then the Lambda runs on WO2 anyway so it'll always run what you set it too, so wont run rich either.


Neat for Big turbos for sure


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Beachbuggy said:


> Load doesn't stop at 191 , it goes a lot higher it's only VCDS that only goes to 191
> 
> If you are WOT then the Lambda runs on WO2 anyway so it'll always run what you set it too, so wont run rich either.
> 
> ...


Load doesn't, but boost does, and boost is used for internal variables which are important when running MAFless.


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

So does that mean I'm limited to how much boost I can run? Sorry for the stupid questions but I'm quite clueless about the tuning aspect.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

thormx353 said:


> So does that mean I'm limited to how much boost I can run? Sorry for the stupid questions but I'm quite clueless about the tuning aspect.


You should be fine. If you have any questions you can always shoot me an email:

support @ gonzotuning.com


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

GT2871R @ 22psi (N75 with 1bar spring)

Stock SMIC and upgraded rods


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

this is a couple days old and it was my buddys first time riding in the GLi...but...this is(was) a fresh base flash from Gonzo...sound is the best part, since holding on is a bit of a struggle in the MKI. boost response is slow due to me awaiting a new wastegate diapghram. enjoy!!







it is **** tons faster and smoother now from then.

1000cc custom file...more than just a turbo slapped on lol


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

What I'd rreally like to see is gonzo tune it using the n75 and gear based load control, if possible given the deletes you have.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

No VSS = no gear detection


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I don't have vss, wheel speed sensors, etc.



Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

vss from gbox speedo sender (electric output one) to clocks... do you have them?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Dave926 said:


> What I'd rreally like to see is gonzo tune it using the n75 and gear based load control, if possible given the deletes you have.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk




I'm pretty sure thats possible with the correct components.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

badger5 said:


> vss from gbox speedo sender (electric output one) to clocks... do you have them?


No. He's using an analog speedo (aka cable).


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

[email protected] Performance said:


> No. He's using an analog speedo (aka cable).


can the change the drive output to electronic or is loosing speedo a no no?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

no speedo=no safety inspection.

once i can afford my GPS setup..i will plug my VSS back in :]

but i don't have my n75 plumbed either.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Sooooooooo in house flashing software coming up soon. ETA: 1-2 weeks :thumbup:

After that, I will get back to work on the tuning suite.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Outfuknstanding

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## kid vw (Jul 1, 2008)

looking forward to the tuning suite :thumbup:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Excited to get my car running again. :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

kid vw said:


> looking forward to the tuning suite :thumbup:


This

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> This
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


How is this going to compare with Maestro 7?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

A lot different from some chats I've had with him.

I think what's really going to be the major difference between this and Eurodyne is customer support. Tapp is a dick to deal with

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have heard that from everyone I have talked to. I have only ever talked to the guy once, he's no Scott (USRT) but was pretty helpful.

I was looking in to Maestro 7, but I guess I will have to wait now


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Moar features, moar maps, less bugs :thumbup:


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

any chance of remote flashing coming at some point? For those of us who really want a GT tune, but only have the 1 car and no shops close by.


----------



## r3coil (Aug 22, 2011)

max13b2 said:


> any chance of remote flashing coming at some point? For those of us who really want a GT tune, but only have the 1 car and no shops close by.


should just order a new ECU from him, they come IMMO defeated and mine worked seamlessly


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

how long do you think on your tuning suite, realistically? sometime this year?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

gitman said:


> how long do you think on your tuning suite, realistically? sometime this year?


4 weeks for private beta :thumbup:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

So we are gonna be having more fun soon :wave:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm down for beta testing. I have a lot of free time right now. I can also do HD video write ups and hq pics etc. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## REPTAR! (Feb 27, 2011)

got your tune a lil bit ago

located in RI 

love every bit of it that i need a new clutch :laugh:

Love the power and everything deff coming back to you guys

Lemme know if you still need that installer/dealer in ri :thumbup:


----------



## r3coil (Aug 22, 2011)

I also got this tune about a week and a half ago. stage 2, car drives very smooth holds boost perfect through the rpm range. had a problem with the car stalling, caused by the ssqv. replaced with forge dv and now it's fine. 

sai/n249/evap delete


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

i would love to be in the beta testing as well in the next coming weeks my set up will be an almost exact match to vegeta gti's build with the exception of a r32 75mm throttlebody instead of 80 mm hemi throttlebody..


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Good stuff guys. Thanks for the kind words :thumbup:

Please make sure to leave reviews on the website so other people can see them.

The first beta will be private with only a key few people getting in. They will basically test it out so we can get the bugs ironed out and make sure everything is kosher. Then we might do a public beta or go straight to production depending on feedback :beer:


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

[email protected] Performance said:


> Good stuff guys. Thanks for the kind words :thumbup:
> 
> Please make sure to leave reviews on the website so other people can see them.
> 
> The first beta will be private with only a key few people getting in. They will basically test it out so we can get the bugs ironed out and make sure everything is kosher. Then we might do a public beta or go straight to production depending on feedback :beer:


Cost? will previous big turbo tune buyers be grandfathered in? or will we get a discount? Idk just brainstorming some ideas off! Let us know!


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

are you at a stage where you can give us the reasons why we'd want to go with your tuning suite vs the other option? what kind of features will it have that the other tuning suite doesn't have? :thumbup:


----------



## MY02GETTA (Jun 29, 2011)

Whats your prices now for 1.8t stage 2 with emissions delete?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

NaSMK4 said:


> Cost? will previous big turbo tune buyers be grandfathered in? or will we get a discount? Idk just brainstorming some ideas off! Let us know!


It's a separate product altogether.



gitman said:


> are you at a stage where you can give us the reasons why we'd want to go with your tuning suite vs the other option? what kind of features will it have that the other tuning suite doesn't have? :thumbup:


I can't say anything until private beta.


MY02GETTA said:


> Whats your prices now for 1.8t stage 2 with emissions delete?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


http://tunedbygts.com/s2awp


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

> I can't say anything until private beta.


And now we wait opcorn:

I guess this will give me more time to plan and save cache :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

It will most likely be more affordable than the other option for sure


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

*Text for orders and customer support 24/7 908-259-4860*


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Really looking forward to your tuning suite... I had been planning to go stand-a-lone but this has really piqued my interest :thumbup:

First things first though - keeping an eye out for remote tuning as I'm still planning to switch from a _competitor's_ K04-001 file to compare. Great to see continuing developments :beer:


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

All_Euro said:


> Really looking forward to your tuning suite...
> First things first though - keeping an eye out for remote tuning. Great to see continuing developments :beer:


^^This

Will the tuning suite include base files and possibly stg 1 or 2 files with it (or at least avail.) This way I can self flash a stg 2 tune and upgrade my tune when this K04 dies. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

All_Euro said:


> Really looking forward to your tuning suite... I had been planning to go stand-a-lone but this has really piqued my interest :thumbup:
> 
> First things first though - keeping an eye out for remote tuning as I'm still planning to switch from a _competitor's_ K04-001 file to compare. Great to see continuing developments :beer:





max13b2 said:


> ^^This
> 
> Will the tuning suite include base files and possibly stg 1 or 2 files with it (or at least avail.) This way I can self flash a stg 2 tune and upgrade my tune when this K04 dies. :thumbup:


Thanks guys :beer:

The suite will include base files to get you going with whatever configuration you decide to assemble. Be I it stock turbo, BT, larger throttle body, etc.

Obviously cam profiles, and the like will need to be tuned for outside the included base files. The files won't be optimum either. They are merely a solid 'base' for which you can begin your tuning journey. :thumbup:


For those who wish to purchase a more turn key solution; we will continue to offer our canned tunes, with optional remote tuning available. 


*Text for orders and customer support 24/7 908-259-4860*


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

nm


----------



## shaft6s9 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi any news on flash software cable??? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

No ETA's 

Also, the Tuning Suite is coded in a way that allows me to add maps to the map list very easily. That means that in one update I can easily roll in 10-20 maps if need be.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Awesome

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## All Motor 2.0 (May 29, 2011)

Any update on this? Im super interested in the product would even buy now if i could. Let me know.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Flashing/High speed logger almost ready. Need to squash a couple more bugs and then from there on its just implementing the licensing system.


----------



## REPTAR! (Feb 27, 2011)

any chance that would be availl to just switch my launch control to two step? 

i have your stage 2 already just looking to change


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Dang....Wish I would have waited to do my BT build. I would have gladly put it off to get this instead.


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

is boost-by-gear something that you currently offer with your programs? if so is there anyone here that can testify to it working well?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Will this actually have logical table explanations and so forth, what maestro never had?


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

gitman said:


> is boost-by-gear something that you currently offer with your programs? if so is there anyone here that can testify to it working well?


He does do boost by gear. You use your n75 in lieu of a mbc. I have it but haven't test driven my car yet. 

Picture to whore.


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] Performance said:


> 4 weeks for private beta :thumbup:


just wondering if this kicked off as planned?


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

I want the suite. But please get ahold of me gonzo. My car needs the bt file tired of using my uni when I should have your bt file


----------



## All Motor 2.0 (May 29, 2011)

Any news/update of this?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Sorting things out. Stand by. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

All Motor 2.0 said:


> Any news/update of this?


Go back to the drawing board and start checking out other aspects of your build. Put away a few hundred bucks and keep it for the Grand outing which is going to be a big deal!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

gdoggmoney said:


> Will this actually have logical table explanations and so forth, what maestro never had?


x2


----------



## All Motor 2.0 (May 29, 2011)

woodywoods86 said:


> Go back to the drawing board and start checking out other aspects of your build. Put away a few hundred bucks and keep it for the Grand outing which is going to be a big deal!


lol My entire build depends specifically on this. Well saying as if Im actually going to do the build or not. Cars basically bone stock atm and im just getting really bored of it would like to get this then ill get my build together.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Most of you are to young to remember but BETA was the business.


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Most of you are to young to remember but BETA was the business.


_public_ beta? :sly: 

:thumbup:


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Most of you are to young to remember but BETA was the business.


Lol! I remember that!


I'm also curious how will it compare to Maestro 7. Have a pic of the GUI screen? :thumbup:


----------



## All Motor 2.0 (May 29, 2011)

Im wondering the same. Would be sweet to have a little video sneak peak of the suite.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

All Motor 2.0 said:


> lol My entire build depends specifically on this. Well saying as if Im actually going to do the build or not. Cars basically bone stock atm and im just getting really bored of it would like to get this then ill get my build together.


I am with you on that, my car is stuck in the garage until the suite is released. I think I am going to rebuild my head just to pass the time hahaha.


----------



## All Motor 2.0 (May 29, 2011)

woodywoods86 said:


> I am with you on that, my car is stuck in the garage until the suite is released. I think I am going to rebuild my head just to pass the time hahaha.


haha yeah im getting to many ideas what I want to do with my car now that I actually do have money to but sweet id do it, do a port and polish, some valve springs, valve seals and maybe valve guides and your good to go :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## ttweav (May 30, 2014)

*Gonzo Tuning Questions...*

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum, so forgive my ignorance. Looking into Gonzo Stage 2+ for mk1 TT. I'm curious about "program switching", does that mean I could have switchable maps? Like Stock and Stage 2? Also, how is Launch Control enabled? A switch or something? Thanks.


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

ttweav said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the forum, so forgive my ignorance. Looking into Gonzo Stage 2+ for mk1 TT. I'm curious about "program switching", does that mean I could have switchable maps? Like Stock and Stage 2? Also, how is Launch Control enabled? A switch or something? Thanks.


My assumption is switching from regular fuel to race fuel. That's just what I think. Contact them for more info.


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

I have gonzo's tune on my big turbo setup and my 2 step is set to 4k rpm all i have to do is push down the gas pedal to 4k rpm then it starts 2 stepping waiting for me to launch.


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

ttweav said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the forum, so forgive my ignorance. Looking into Gonzo Stage 2+ for mk1 TT. I'm curious about "program switching", does that mean I could have switchable maps? Like Stock and Stage 2? Also, how is Launch Control enabled? A switch or something? Thanks.


You would have to confirm with GTS directly but I do believe that is the purpose of the program switching.

Also the Launch control is activated by holding the clutch all the way in and then pressing the gas to the floor. By default its set to 4K RPMs, but if you request something else he can do it for you


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

*gonzo tune*

hi i am in nj where can i go to get a gonzo tune


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

vwking said:


> hi i am in nj where can i go to get a gonzo tune



Start here

[b]http://tunedbygts.com[/b]


----------



## Kiyokix (Dec 16, 2005)

ttweav said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the forum, so forgive my ignorance. Looking into Gonzo Stage 2+ for mk1 TT. I'm curious about "program switching", does that mean I could have switchable maps? Like Stock and Stage 2? Also, how is Launch Control enabled? A switch or something? Thanks.


Program switching is indeed between two different programs. I have a stock mode where it's much more relaxed and boost limited to around 8-10psi, and program two is my Stage 2+ where things get crazy and the boost is limited to 22psi (holding until around 5k not just a spike). It's super easy to switch, just put the key in the on position and press both the brake + throttle until the epc+check engine lights flash the number of times for the program you want (once or twice, unless you got three). 

Launch control and the 2 step can be set to whatever rpm you want if you got the programmable version (recommended). To adjust it just activate like normal (clutch in + full throttle), then adjust it with the cruise control stalk on my car. Pressing the 'resume' button lowers it, pressing the 'set' button raises it. 

Kei


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Working hard on this software. Lots of sleepless nights. Finally coming together. Just needs more thorough testing.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

It just keeps improving. Gonzo is working hard and testing continues. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttweav (May 30, 2014)

Kiyokix said:


> Program switching is indeed between two different programs. I have a stock mode where it's much more relaxed and boost limited to around 8-10psi, and program two is my Stage 2+ where things get crazy and the boost is limited to 22psi (holding until around 5k not just a spike). It's super easy to switch, just put the key in the on position and press both the brake + throttle until the epc+check engine lights flash the number of times for the program you want (once or twice, unless you got three).
> 
> Launch control and the 2 step can be set to whatever rpm you want if you got the programmable version (recommended). To adjust it just activate like normal (clutch in + full throttle), then adjust it with the cruise control stalk on my car. Pressing the 'resume' button lowers it, pressing the 'set' button raises it.
> 
> Kei


Thats exactly what I wanted to know. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

i hear nothing but good things about your tune but it sure is hard to give you guys some money. i have pm'd several times and called and left a msg no response yet?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

vwking said:


> i hear nothing but good things about your tune but it sure is hard to give you guys some money. i have pm'd several times and called and left a msg no response yet?


G-Zo tune this guy so he can have an awesome summer.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

vwking said:


> i hear nothing but good things about your tune but it sure is hard to give you guys some money. i have pm'd several times and called and left a msg no response yet?


Jeff will muscle you in - give him a shout...

Jeff - Sales And Customer Service Liaison @ GONZOTUNING
The Most Advanced Performance Software and Hardware for your VW/Audi - 1.8T, TDI, VR6, R32, 2.0T, TSI, TFSI, 2.7T
http://GTSPerformance.com - Add us on Facebook! 1-888-853-9703 x700 - Text 908-259-4860 for customer service


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

I already took care of it


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

I sent an email but never got an answer. 

It was regarding custom Maestro tunes and the price, do you do that?


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Gonzo - your website says that your MK6 Golf R software offers gains of up to 365 hp & 400 ftlbs... you might want to tweak the wording on that


----------



## Kiyokix (Dec 16, 2005)

Lol nah, seems totally legit! 

Kei


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

All_Euro said:


> Gonzo - your website says that your MK6 Golf R software offers gains of up to 365 hp & 400 ftlbs... you might want to tweak the wording on that


That's only Stage 2


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

any shots of the tuning GUI?


----------



## ayasinsk (Sep 12, 2011)

Also wrote to [email protected] (Monday) but haven't seen a reply yet. Wanted to see if Gonzo still offers $100 off if switching from a competitor. I currently have APR stage 2 tune and I hate it. My car hits no more than 16 psi but usually 14. So I'm currently considering either a Gonzo tune or just doing a custom dyno tune with bigger injectors & fuel pump. I have supporting mods such as FMIC, exhaust, intake, TIP, DV valve.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

ayasinsk said:


> Also wrote to [email protected] (Monday) but haven't seen a reply yet. Wanted to see if Gonzo still offers $100 off if switching from a competitor. I currently have APR stage 2 tune and I hate it. My car hits no more than 16 psi but usually 14. So I'm currently considering either a Gonzo tune or just doing a custom dyno tune with bigger injectors & fuel pump. I have supporting mods such as FMIC, exhaust, intake, TIP, DV valve.


It's only Wednesday, but worth the wait. Have you tried PM'n Jeff? As stated above Gonzo is working around the clock to provide a true, safe, and effective remote tuning program/application.


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

Got my first feel of a gonzo tune from a used one i bought. got me grinning from ear to ear. if only they could get the customer service better:banghead: i want an upgrade! as this is an early tune from what i was told. to say the least i am impressed with the tune, but i know you don't do this just for fun. Get this money!! i would love to be a distributor in jersey! I manage an AAMCO TRANSMISSION and my owner is 100% behind us doing this. We have a 10 bay shop!


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Awesome. I have a new cable. 3rd one.


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

gitman said:


> any shots of the tuning GUI?


please? already 3 iterations of the flash loader but nothing else


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Jump about 3 pages back and you will see it. Development is focused on the flasher right now.


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] Performance said:


> Jump about 3 pages back and you will see it. Development is focused on the flasher right now.


ahh my mistake, i only ever read the last few pages :banghead:

so is it based on VAG EDC suite?

https://github.com/Blackfrosch/VAGEDCSuite


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

G-Zo I'm jealous, I have a few cars we can tweak when your ready my man. And the FSI is almost done too.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

The Tuning Suite is a fork, but most of the code had to be gutted and redone. No proper 16bit support, axises did not work originally, etc, etc, etc.


In other news, who can spot why I'm posting this log down here?


----------



## rogerius (Jun 14, 2004)

2880/3660 mbar?


----------



## Beachbuggy (Jul 6, 2013)

5 bar map support


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Hey my log from today! !

So much smoother. It cooled of a bit tonight on the way home from dinner.... Much fun lol


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

rogerius said:


> 2880/3660 mbar?





Beachbuggy said:


> 5 bar map support


Yeap. 4bar MAP sensor installed and working properly.




Vegeta Gti said:


> Hey my log from today! !
> 
> So much smoother. It cooled of a bit tonight on the way home from dinner.... Much fun lol


----------



## BradMk4 (Mar 1, 2014)

how is this going to match up to maestro 7? just curious because i was pretty much set on maestro 7 until i saw your tuning suite.


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

which 4 bar sensor are you using?


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

gitman said:


> which 4 bar sensor are you using?


tdi map?


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

[email protected] Performance said:


> Yeap. 4bar MAP sensor installed and working properly.


I'm going to need this for my setup! IIRC the Audi S3 has a 4 bar MAP sensor.


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

*gonzo*

my biggest question is... Will GONZO be at waterfest????


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

just amazed at how my car gets smoother, faster and more efficient.:beer::beer:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

[email protected] Performance said:


> The Tuning Suite is a fork, but most of the code had to be gutted and redone. No proper 16bit support, axises did not work originally, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> In other news, who can spot why I'm posting this log down here?


Hello 8000 rpm


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Slimjimmn said:


> Hello 8000 rpm


8500 rev limiter


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Every day! !!


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

If its that then 6 years later and 100k (officially 100k yesterday) I have no problems still. The only thing I can see is my 19mm stock piston bottom end having issues eventually lol


----------



## dblock (Feb 14, 2006)

I am curious on how I can go about sending logs to you guys at GTS and tweaking my tuning remotely.. It would be super convenient! How can I go about doing this?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

dblock said:


> I am curious on how I can go about sending logs to you guys at GTS and tweaking my tuning remotely.. It would be super convenient! How can I go about doing this?


You might wanna pm/call them directly, this thread is more for software/hardware improvements/updates.


----------



## All Motor 2.0 (May 29, 2011)

Any eta yet?


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

I see you've been working hard getting the hybrid kits produced. Any real progress on the tuning suite yet?


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

Can someone provide a direct link to this File Request screen or tell me how I can access this window? I could not find it on the GTS Performance website or on the Flashloader software. Gonzo sent me this screenshot after I requested a revision.










If this feature is not yet functional, then what is the ETA?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

be patient. a lot of us are waiting to get the revision and get back to flashing


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> be patient. a lot of us are waiting to get the revision and get back to flashing


Will do.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:thumbup::beer::beer::wave::heart:


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent you a PM with some questions. Also, is Jeff still with you? I enjoyed being able to text someone with questions when I had them. Thanks.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> be patient. a lot of us are waiting to get the revision and get back to flashing




Worth the wait. :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Indeed


----------



## boikz (Oct 13, 2014)

ordered and received the remote tuning option from Gonzo but can't seem to find the flash loader software. anybody care to shed some light on how to access it? my comp is reading the hardware when i plug it in but i can't seem to get anywhere from there :banghead:


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

boikz said:


> ordered and received the remote tuning option from Gonzo but can't seem to find the flash loader software. anybody care to shed some light on how to access it? my comp is reading the hardware when i plug it in but i can't seem to get anywhere from there :banghead:


Gonzo should send you a link to the FlashLoader software. Download and install software on your computer. You have to be connected to the internet for the software to work. In my case, I use Ethernet cable. So, I had to run a cable from my desktop router to my laptop inside the car along with the Gonzo cable. I would post the link here but I no longer have it since I already downloaded software.


----------



## boikz (Oct 13, 2014)

mainstayinc said:


> Gonzo should send you a link to the FlashLoader software. Download and install software on your computer. You have to be connected to the internet for the software to work. In my case, I use Ethernet cable. So, I had to run a cable from my desktop router to my laptop inside the car along with the Gonzo cable. I would post the link here but I no longer have it since I already downloaded software.


gotcha. thanks man. if anyone seeing this still has the link lying around feel free to post it up


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

boikz said:


> gotcha. thanks man. if anyone seeing this still has the link lying around feel free to post it up


PM me your email address. I'll try and send you the executable file.


----------



## azturbo18t (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive been waiting to get a response from you guys for a while now... Please reply to my emails!


----------



## azturbo18t (Sep 29, 2008)

....And still no response. Been a month now and I'm still stuck with an ECM that doesn't work.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

is sesame street going to bring that unicorn TT out this year? :laugh:


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Seems like things have fallen off Customer Service wise since Jeff's been gone. No offense GTS, but you need a better business model if you want grow and be successful. Most of us love your products but please do what you have to so you can adequately support it. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

thormx353 said:


> Seems like things have fallen off Customer Service wise since Jeff's been gone. No offense GTS, but you need a better business model if you want grow and be successful. Most of us love your products but please do what you have to so you can adequately support it. :thumbup::beer:


He is a child trying to run a business.


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> He is a child trying to run a business.


Which I understand but there are plenty of young adults who manage to run their business with much success. It's all dependent on effort, dedication, and sacrifices. I guess that's the difference between a "child" and "young adult". Being around the same age as him I would suggest not letting this opportunity slip through his hands, especially since he already had to come back from having a bad name in the community and has been somewhat respectable in terms of product and service until lately. Hopefully he takes this as constructive criticism and not an insult personally.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

hopefully he goes under.


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> hopefully he goes under.


+1

my build cost me an additional $1400 because of gonzo, $800 for the ecu the first 1 didnt work took him 3 1/2 weeks to get me another one then it didnt work very well... and then i had my setup changed and I couldn't get ahold of him for a month of trying also THIS WAS WAY BEFORE JEFF WENT MIA JEFF WAS THERE HELPING ME and it was next to impossible to reach jeff and i never even spoke to gonzo directly ever... the company is a joke. so i gave up and sold the ecu and bought maestro. Best decision I ever made. Hate to say it but this company is a joke. I held my tongue long enough, no offense to vegeta hes a great guy and has helped me a lot but steering me towards gonzo was a large mistake and the biggest regret i have of my entire build. But my build is 100% great now and I couldn't be happier with Maestro.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Gonzolololallollolz yeesh


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

I am still waiting on his unicorn TT to come out and beat me. If he had any chance of doing that it was last season. He won't be coming close to us this year lol


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah sesame street tuning told me he has a TT that will kick my ass at the track..i am still waiting for it to appear.


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

You know there is literally a build thread for the TT in this forum right?


But I guess it doesn't exist. :facepalm:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

and? I guess a build thread is going to shut me up.


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> and? I guess a build thread is going to shut me up.


No, but maybe stop you guys from making random **** up to bash gonzo.


I dont really care either way, just tired of all the high school drama in this forum.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Sycoticmynd29 said:


> No, but maybe stop you guys from making random **** up to bash gonzo.
> 
> 
> I dont really care either way, just tired of all the high school drama in this forum.


When gonzo decides to pay me my dealer buy in back all of these problems will go away. He also shouldn't make bull **** claims like he has done.


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> When gonzo decides to pay me my dealer buy in back all of these problems will go away. He also shouldn't make bull **** claims like he has done.


And instigating drama on an internet forum is accomplishing what exactly?


I'm not trying to defend gonzo or bash you because you dislike him, I'm just really tired of the 1.8t forum being treated like a high school lunch room.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Sycoticmynd29 said:


> And instigating drama on an internet forum is accomplishing what exactly?
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to defend gonzo or bash you because you dislike him, I'm just really tired of the 1.8t forum being treated like a high school lunch room.


right


----------



## stefg1 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have to add in to this discussion my experiences with Gonzo Tuning - unfortunately they have been quite poor. I got a tune the end of 2011. While the tune itself seemed fairly good, it needed some tweaks over time. I made it down twice, with the last time being March of 2013. After I left, I received an email from Gonzo stating the following, "Hey I just went thru the file and I saw that I accidentally changed a map in the wrong program so you are most likely running stock boost pressure."

Ok, no worries, I can make the hour drive back down to get it fixed up right or we can try to do it remotely. Either way, the problem was Gonzo stopped responding. Fast forward to October of 2014. I fried the throttle chip on the ecu (02 wires got crossed) so I tried to get a hold of Gonzo to a) see if he could finish the tune that was unfinished from before and b) see how much it would cost to move the tune to a replacement ecu. After a lot of attempts to get in contact with him, he finally responded that I could come down and we could finish it and copy it over. Awesome, I thought to myself! That was November 12th. 3 emails and a few phone calls to try to schedule a time and no response. December 3rd, I offered to send in the ecu and opt for a refund as I was dissatisfied with his product (per his webpage). No response. I left a message on his FB page asking him to get a hold of me, sent a PM on this website to him, sent 3 more emails and left a few messages .......and nothing. 

So now I have a product I purchased that is incomplete with a vendor that refuses to respond to any kind of communications. I have had better luck dealing with airlines then I have had with Gonzo Tuning. 

This is my own opinion - If I were to do this again, I absolutely would avoid Gonzo Tuning. He seems like a decent guy and I'm sure he knows his stuff, but I don't think I've ever experienced worse customer service and product support then I have here. I'm in the process of filing a complaint with the State of Delaware's Attorney General Office on this.


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

he won't go under, not when revenues from tunes are mostly profit.

coming from someone who _does_ want a GTS tune for my project, my perception is that those who have had good experiences with GTS either had a very lax project timeline (meaning lots of time to wait on the back-and-forth), or they deliberately received quick service because of their standing and/or vocalness in the community. i also think there are a few people that had a unique build which genuinely piqued his interest and challenged him from a skills perspective. then there are those that simply just served the purpose of filling out his "library" of tunes.

there's a lot of old threads that are available for anyone to read, posted under a few different usernames. he definitely has the skill to do some advanced stuff, but he needs someone else to be the one that deals with the customers. i think he is very mistaken if he honestly feels like he has a handle on all of it. there is just simply too much negative feedback about not even the product, but the service. some people just aren't made for it. those type of people become salesmen, marketers, etc. my perception is that he's an engineer and an artist and he knows he's got a good product. i know that if i was in his shoes, i would probably end up doing the exact same thing because that's just the personality type. again, that's just my perception, which i freely admit is not based on ever having personally talked to him, or having purchased any of his goods/services. it may just be his online persona for all i know.


----------



## c3cars (Dec 27, 2010)

gitman said:


> he won't go under, not when revenues from tunes are mostly profit.
> 
> coming from someone who _does_ want a GTS tune for my project, my perception is that those who have had good experiences with GTS either had a very lax project timeline (meaning lots of time to wait on the back-and-forth), or they deliberately received quick service because of their standing and/or vocalness in the community. i also think there are a few people that had a unique build which genuinely piqued his interest and challenged him from a skills perspective. then there are those that simply just served the purpose of filling out his "library" of tunes.
> 
> there's a lot of old threads that are available for anyone to read, posted under a few different usernames. he definitely has the skill to do some advanced stuff, but he needs someone else to be the one that deals with the customers. i think he is very mistaken if he honestly feels like he has a handle on all of it. there is just simply too much negative feedback about not even the product, but the service. some people just aren't made for it. those type of people become salesmen, marketers, etc. my perception is that he's an engineer and an artist and he knows he's got a good product. i know that if i was in his shoes, i would probably end up doing the exact same thing because that's just the personality type. again, that's just my perception, which i freely admit is not based on ever having personally talked to him, or having purchased any of his goods/services. it may just be his online persona for all i know.



Well written! I love GTS:heart:


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

gitman said:


> he won't go under, not when revenues from tunes are mostly profit.
> 
> coming from someone who _does_ want a GTS tune for my project, my perception is that those who have had good experiences with GTS either had a very lax project timeline (meaning lots of time to wait on the back-and-forth), or they deliberately received quick service because of their standing and/or vocalness in the community. i also think there are a few people that had a unique build which genuinely piqued his interest and challenged him from a skills perspective. then there are those that simply just served the purpose of filling out his "library" of tunes.
> 
> there's a lot of old threads that are available for anyone to read, posted under a few different usernames. he definitely has the skill to do some advanced stuff, but he needs someone else to be the one that deals with the customers. i think he is very mistaken if he honestly feels like he has a handle on all of it. there is just simply too much negative feedback about not even the product, but the service. some people just aren't made for it. those type of people become salesmen, marketers, etc. my perception is that he's an engineer and an artist and he knows he's got a good product. i know that if i was in his shoes, i would probably end up doing the exact same thing because that's just the personality type. again, that's just my perception, which i freely admit is not based on ever having personally talked to him, or having purchased any of his goods/services. it may just be his online persona for all i know.


I already provided some constructive criticism so I'll provide some insight to my experience. During my build around November 2013 I decided to go with Gonzo's Mafless big turbo tune. Never actually talked to Gonzo but Jeff was easy to get a hold of, provided some nice feedback, and seemed like he kept up on things quite nice. Expecting a less than a week turn around about a month went by with no ECU back in the mail. Not a huge deal at the time as I was still in mid build process and didn't have the car ready yet. I ended up texting Jeff about it and thank god because I don't think I would have gotten my ECU back if I didn't. He said he found it with a sticky note on it and that it would be shipped out in the next day or two. Cool, I just figured things got mixed up and was overlooked. It happens, but seems like I'm not the only one with a bad turn around time; meanwhile the website states a less than a week turn around time. 

Fast forward to present. I'm happy with the tune but would like to get some revisions now that I got all the kinks worked out. I ended up doing some business with him on a FB group and mentioned about my tune from him and how much I enjoyed it, but would like to get a revisions done. Come to find out I have an older file that isn't available for remote tuning and the current tune causes my ESP light to stay on (aka its always off and I can't turn it on and off myself). Again, not a huge deal because I usually had it off anyway but not being able to get rid of the light was annoying and being that it's my only car now I am skeptical about turn around time. Says he can't promise anything about turn around time and that he's moving in 2-3 weeks but has someone to "take care of it" while hes gone. That doesn't exactly ease my concern. How is he going to tune my ECU while he's gone? Especially if it's not available for remote tuning I would assume he would need to put on the newer file himself and then make any adjustments based on logs that I would send along with the ECU. Sent another message asking some questions and I never got a response. Meanwhile I see him posting status's every other day of working on his car, DJ'ing and/or partying. 

It's hard to take someone seriously about a business when its apparent that they aren't making a full fledged effort to support their business by providing software/hardware support and just good plain customer support by simply responding. This looks like a classic case of taking on something too large too soon, and ever since Jeff went MIA service has gone down the drain. Maybe things will change and I hope all the best for Gonzo and anyone else involved with his business but everything has kind of left a sour taste in my mouth and becoming his Facebook friend was probably a bad decision in regards to my confidence in the company; along with the clear lack of customer support that everyone keeps bringing up. I wish him the best but unless something drastically changes I'll most likely end up selling my ECU and going with an alternative, whether that be Maestro or another reputable local tuner.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Same story different day. Took my money on Dec 10th, said couldn't fill my order on Dec 31st after many unanswered emails/PM's, has refunded money but still has my ECU and has gone back to not answering, though we can all see he logs in here every morning. :thumbdown:


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

20v master said:


> Same story different day. Took my money on Dec 10th, said couldn't fill my order on Dec 31st after many unanswered emails/PM's, has refunded money but still has my ECU and has gone back to not answering, though we can all see he logs in here every morning. :thumbdown:


Also still actively recruiting customers on the VW Vortex Facebook page. :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

I guess this isn't good for business :laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> I guess this isn't good for business :laugh:


He obviously doesn't care, but keeping this active will maybe save someone the headache and frustration.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been reading this thread every day and I've been answering PM's as well... Let me get something out of the way.



Mike Pauciullo said:


> I guess this isn't good for business :laugh:


You should consider getting an advertiser account. Come back when you do that and we can take you seriously.



gitman said:


> he needs someone else to be the one that deals with the customers. i think he is very mistaken if he honestly feels like he has a handle on all of it. there is just simply too much negative feedback about not even the product, but the service. some people just aren't made for it. those type of people become salesmen, marketers, etc. my perception is that he's an engineer and an artist and he knows he's got a good product. i know that if i was in his shoes, i would probably end up doing the exact same thing because that's just the personality type. again, that's just my perception, which i freely admit is not based on ever having personally talked to him, or having purchased any of his goods/services. it may just be his online persona for all i know.


You are right. Jeff was here taking care of that stuff and he's been absent for a while. I have over 200 man hours (split between my developer and I) invested in our in-house flashing software. All my efforts have been directed towards that, and it shows. Anyone who has used the different versions has seen the progression.



thormx353 said:


> Sent another message asking some questions and I never got a response. Meanwhile I see him posting status's every other day of working on his car, DJ'ing and/or partying.


I've said this once on here, and I'll say it again: I do not do Facebook support. 

My car was on a lift at the shop for two weeks trying to get it back on the road while dealing with some personal issues. Yes, I DJ on the weekends. Instead of going to a bar and getting wasted, I DJ at different places, or I work on the in-house flashing software. You are welcome to unfriend me at any time.

Like I said, I cannot reflash you remotely. There is a feature I'm working on to allow a full reflash that should be able to take care of people with older files, but it needs more testing and I do not want people to be guinea pigs.

Edit: Didn't I buy your front air struts? Wow



stefg1 said:


> ...


You demanded a refund and threatened with legal action. That's when I got discouraged. I can send you a remote tuning cable to flash a new revision, if that's what you desire.



20v master said:


> Same story different day. Took my money on Dec 10th, said couldn't fill my order on Dec 31st after many unanswered emails/PM's, has refunded money but still has my ECU and has gone back to not answering, though we can all see he logs in here every morning. :thumbdown:


I couldn't fulfill your order so you got a full refund, and your ECU is on the way. I sent you an email with the tracking number.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

[email protected] Performance said:


> I've been reading this thread every day and I've been answering PM's as well... Let me get something out of the way.
> 
> 
> You should consider getting an advertiser account. Come back when you do that and we can take you seriously.


You should consider giving me my $400 back :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

20v master said:


> He obviously doesn't care, but keeping this active will maybe save someone the headache and frustration.


Bad word of mouth goes around faster then good word of mouth.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> You should consider giving me my $400 back :thumbup:


When you return the stuff that you never did. And apologize to my customer for flipping the bird while he was with his kid.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


>


 Yuengling ??


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

[email protected] Performance said:


> When you return the stuff that you never did. And apologize to my customer for flipping the bird while he was with his kid.


flipping the bird was directed towards you. its a shame the latch for my window net broke that run. the junk you wanted back was sent back you stiffed me but my bashing your business is costing more than the $400 you stiffed me on.


----------



## Stevebilt (Jul 30, 2010)

[email protected] Performance said:


> When you return the stuff that you never did. And apologize to my customer for flipping the bird while he was with his kid.


Gonzo, I burned all your stuff. What're you going to do about it?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

i wouldn't want this monkey tuning my car


----------



## Stevebilt (Jul 30, 2010)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> i wouldn't want this monkey tuning my car


The most advanced VW software.


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

[email protected] Performance said:


> I've said this once on here, and I'll say it again: I do not do Facebook support.
> 
> My car was on a lift at the shop for two weeks trying to get it back on the road while dealing with some personal issues. Yes, I DJ on the weekends. Instead of going to a bar and getting wasted, I DJ at different places, or I work on the in-house flashing software. You are welcome to unfriend me at any time.
> 
> Like I said, I cannot reflash you remotely. There is a feature I'm working on to allow a full reflash that should be able to take care of people with older files, but it needs more testing and I do not want people to be guinea pigs.


I've expressed my concerns and provided suggestions which seem to be fair. I've been reasonable in all my posts but you can't tell me that the lack of communication at times and the fact that you had my ECU previously for over a month wouldn't bother you either in my situation? There's no reason to be confrontational and shows a lack of maturity. You need more help, period.


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll say it again. I'm happy with the product. It's the service that needs improvement. If you want to work with me to guarantee a quick turn around time on getting my ECU reflashed with the newer file then you know where to reach me. All I want is to be able to receive revisions from you and fine tune my car through the flash capability. eace::beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Stevebilt - "We are a bunch of grownups. Trust us"


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

thormx353 said:


> I've expressed my concerns and provided suggestions which seem to be fair. I've been reasonable in all my posts but you can't tell me that the lack of communication at times and the fact that you had my ECU previously for over a month wouldn't bother you either in my situation? There's no reason to be confrontational and shows a lack of maturity. You need more help, period.


I'm not being confrontational. A good thread was turned into a rant thread, and you hopped on the train as well. I offered a solution for a revision and you didn't like it. I'm not really mad. Its not a scenario where I can win. If I didn't reply, I'd be ignoring everyone. And if I do reply, I'm being confrontational...


----------



## Stevebilt (Jul 30, 2010)

[email protected] Performance said:


> Stevebilt - "We are a bunch of grownups. Trust us"


Lol, and your point is? I don't sugar coat who I am. Neither does Mike, if someone doesn't like us or want to deal with us, that's fine. 

You on the other hand make excuse after excuse for your shortcomings instead of just admitting that you are a moron.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

My point is: grow up. Instead of pointing out my shortcomings, work on yours. Stop blowing up your motor every other day. Get an advertiser account, and stop posting here.


----------



## Stevebilt (Jul 30, 2010)

[email protected] Performance said:


> My point is, grow up. Instead of pointing out my shortcomings, work on yours. And stop blowing up your motor every other day.


I'd like to consider myself pretty established and grown up, but thank you for the advice. And "blow the motor up" yeah, that hasn't happened yet in about 5yrs, just a flywheel that came loose. You on the other hand can't seem to keep rods in an engine with slightly more then stock power.

How about this, I'll "grow up" when you figure out what you're doing?


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

sweet. This has become even more childish.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

[email protected] Performance said:


> I've been reading this thread every day and I've been answering PM's as well... Let me get something out of the way.
> 
> 
> I couldn't fulfill your order so you got a full refund, and your ECU is on the way. I sent you an email with the tracking number.


You ignored all PM's from me in December, and never gave a reason why you can't fulfill my order. You were able on Dec 15th, you got my ECU on the 19th, and on the 31st with no contact inbetween, you weren't able to "fulfill my order". So you can't write software anymore, or you don't have any GTT turbos? So which was the lie? Then you use the excuse of "personal problems" and "dealing with depression"? Nice try though. 

When you're stuck in a hole, the first step to fixing things is to *STOP DIGGING!*


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

[email protected] Performance said:


> I'm not being confrontational. A good thread was turned into a rant thread, and you hopped on the train as well. I offered a solution for a revision and you didn't like it. I'm not really mad. Its not a scenario where I can win. If I didn't reply, I'd be ignoring everyone. And if I do reply, I'm being confrontational...


Believe me, If I wanted to rant I would have done so in a much less reasonable manner. I'm not here to bash you down and run you out of town. I'm providing feedback. Clearly you're on the back end of things too much to be able to focus on the front end. Hire someone like Jeff who can take care of us and be our liaison for the product/service. 

I didn't like the solution because you couldn't guarantee me a short turn around time. Something I can't risk with only having one vehicle at the moment compared to a year ago when I had another car to roll around in while I waited. It's just not feasible and somewhat disappointing because I enjoy showing people how well the car runs on just a base tune and who tuned it, but would like the added benefit being able to have it revised for fine tuning and/or upgrades.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

lol i guess you didn't like my screen shots of your tuning abilities.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Locked until I get some time to clean this up.

I'll unlock it after it's been gone through a bit.


----------

